# Datei aus Internet auslesen



## jobu0101 (19. Jan 2006)

Könte ihr mir verraten, wie man am einfachsten eine Datei aus dem Internet ausließt. Also wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel diesen Text auslesen will http://meineseite.de/irgendwas/test.txt Wie geh ich da vor? So dass ich danach einen String habe, der diesen Text enthält!


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.net/ReadFromURL.html


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2006)

```
try{
      URL llll = new URL("http://members.aon.at/taschek/script1.txt");

      URLConnection conLLL = llll.openConnection();
      BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader( conLLL.getInputStream()));
      String strLine = "";
      while ( ( strLine = br.readLine() ) != null)
        System.out.println(strLine);
      br.close();
      
    }
    catch(Exception ex)
    {
      ex.printStackTrace();
    }
```

Das nächste mal poste ne Testurl die geht!!!


Hey, cool noch ne kürzere Version ^^


----------



## jobu0101 (19. Jan 2006)

Dankeschön!


----------

